

Google-styled Bootstrap - cyriacthomas
http://todc.github.com/google-bootstrap/

======
nilkn
I think it is too unclear what exactly this is. I thought it was actually a
joke at first, as if it were facetiously claiming that many of Google's
projects are following in the footsteps of others.

Once I realized it's essentially a different theme for Bootstrap, I decided
it's actually pretty cool, though.

------
outdooricon
That's really cool! I especially like the Google bar component.

------
drKarl
And what are the main differences with Twitter Bootstrap?

~~~
talktous
Check the components

~~~
jonaldomo
no differences functionally. it looks to be a theme, similar to the ones
available at bootswatch.

from the projects readme.md:

Overview Because I'm a fan of the new Google UI seen in Gmail, Docs, Calendar,
etc, I decided to reproduce the look of these new UI elements for my own
personal use.

~~~
amalag
Seriously, it should be called "Google-Style Bootstrap Theme". The title makes
you think it is some new project.

